# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #12084 AIVAnet2, Πεντέλη

## aivanet

Ο AIVAnet2 #12084 ειναι UP & Running  :: 

*BackBone Links :*

1) Papaki63 #12084
2) Bonovas #8933

*Access Point :*

SSID : awmn-aivanet2-ap

Channel : 10

*Services :*

DNS : ns0.aivanet2.ns.awmn (10.49.231.29)

----------


## Trackman

Γεια σου john με τα μπουριά σου  ::

----------


## aivanet

Thanks m8

Και το Access Point online απο εχθες  ::

----------


## socrates

Άντε με το καλό και στα εκεί μέρη!

----------


## acoul

γιατί τα καλά να είναι λίγα ?? go go go !!

----------


## donalt

Έλα Γιάννη για βγάλε και με bonova το λινκακι να δουλεύει καλά το voip ψήνοντας το αρνάκι στη Λούτσα το σκ .  ::   ::   ::  

Καλορίζικος και αυτός ο κόμβος  ::

----------


## aivanet

Εχω έτοιμο το IF (CM6 + Cables) Την κεραία περιμένω και είμαστε οκ.

Κατά 99% έχουμε οπτική επαφή και είμαστε οκ

Thanks  ::

----------


## papaki63

> Εχω έτοιμο το IF (CM6 + Cables) Την κεραία περιμένω και είμαστε οκ.
> 
> Κατά 99% έχουμε οπτική επαφή και είμαστε οκ
> 
> Thanks


Aν δεν βρεις κεραια παρε με τηλεφωνο ... Επισης αν δεν σε πειραζει κανε το 62-->63 στο πρωτο ποστ
...με μεγαλωνεις και δεν μ'αρεσει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αντε Jason Bonovan Σου στείλαμε Μπουρί ... σου φέξε πάλι..
Καλορίζικοι!  ::

----------


## aivanet

Καλημερα

Νεο Link με Βonovas (#8933)  ::

----------


## badge

Ηρωικέ Γιάννη και πανμέγιστε Σταμάτη, σας εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλό traffic.

Να καλωσορίσω με τη σειρά μου τον aivanet2 στους ενεργούς. Σιδεροκέφαλος  ::

----------


## aivanet

Σε ευχαριστώ νίκο .

Καλώς σας βρήκα και από τα βουνά  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

πανοραμική; έχω έναν υποψήφιο BBer στην Κηφισιά ...  ::

----------


## bonovas

Γιαννη μετα τα χθεσινα κεντραρισματα πρεπει να ειναι ολα μια χαρα 
Αντε εδω στην Λουτσα να δουμε επιτελους εναλλακτική εξοδο

----------


## aivanet

Καλώδιο είμαστε  ::

----------


## aivanet

Ο κόμβος θα παρέμεινει κλειστός μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι οικοδομικές εργασίες
Πιστεύω σε καμιά βδομάδα θα είμαστε έτοιμοι

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## aivanet

Έγινε update στο router σε Ρ4 με Quagga 0.98.6.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Έγινε update στο router σε Ρ4 με Quagga 0.98.6.


και εις ανωτερα....

----------


## bonovas

Αψογα ελπιζω το χειμωνα να μην εχουμε διακοπες ... τελειος!!  ::

----------


## senius

_AIVAnet2 (#12084)_

Καλησπέρα.
Την 2-3-2019, στον κόμβο AIVAnet2 (#12084) είχαμε ταρατσάδα.
(Oi aivanet, sweet και senius).

Έγινε γενική αποξήλωση του παλαιού εξοπλισμού του κόμβου AIVAnet2 (#12084), καθολικά. (ταρατσοπισι, πανελ, lmr400 κλπ)

Στην θέση αυτών, τοποθετήθηκαν εξ αρχής τα εξής :




> 2x MikroTik RBLHG-5HPnD-XL, LHG XL HP5
> 1x MikroTik RB750Gr3, hEX, Dual Core 880MHz
> 1x TP-Link TL-SG105, 5-port Metal Gigabit Switch
> 1x MikroTik RBGrooveA-52HPn
> 1x Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 7 dBi
> 
> Λειτουργικό : 
> Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter, σε κοινό AS.
> 
> ...


Έγινε κονεκτ με τα bb link : dmk (#11143) & [email protected] (#19731) , σε άριστα Ν αποτελέσματα με -59.

Αύριο Κυριακή 3-3-2019, o Μάριος beretas, θα ανοίξει το BGP, ώστε μέσω του Γιάννη AIVAnet2 (#12084), να ρουταρει ολη η Λούτσα και η Ραφήνα.

Τέλος, ο aivanet, μας δώρισε ολο τον παλαιό εξοπλισμό του, ώστε να τον δωσουμε κι εμείς με την σειρά μας, σε οποιον τον χρειαστεί.!

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους, και ειδικά τον Μάριο bereta.

Οι καλές συνεργασίες, φέρουν άριστα αποτελέσματα στις διαδρομές του AWMN και όχι μόνο...!
Συνεχίζουμε !!!

AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_1.jpg AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_2.jpg AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_3.jpg AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_4.jpg AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_5.jpg AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_6.jpg AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_7.jpg AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_8.jpg AIVAnet2 (#12084) 2-3-2019_9.jpg

----------


## senius

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...625#post568625

Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο AIVAnet2 (#12084) είχαμε ταρατσάδες.
Δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link σε Ν, με τον Δημήτρη tsadimis (#9828 ) , Σπάτα.
Ευχαριστούμε τον Σταμάτη bonova και όλους τους εκλεκτούς φίλους των Ανατολικών Προαστίων για την άμεση συμμετοχή τους σ' αυτό το τεράστια καλό (για το AWMN και την δρομολόγηση του), bb link, και ειδικά τον Δημήτρη tsadimis !!
 ::

----------

